# General > Recommendations >  Cafe Berriedale @ Berriedale

## Andrew

Just popped in to the cafe at Berriedale the other night on the way back home - great home cooking and decent price too. fish and chips was beautiful

well worth a visit !

----------


## Sandra_B

Where abouts is the cafe?

----------


## Fran

Its at the bottom of Berriedale Braes

----------


## angela5

I must give that a try when i am on my way back up the road sometime.

----------


## angela5

It's worth popping into..

----------


## Stargazer

I stopped off there two weeks ago for a early tea. Ordered Chilli, they warned it was hot . It was!   Great!

----------


## spiggie

Don't suppose that you know what the opening times are?

----------


## Rheghead

> I stopped off there two weeks ago for a early tea. Ordered Chilli, they warned it was hot . It was! Great!


Great! There is nowt worse than ordering a chillie to find it's not hot.  Those that order chillie want it hot, those that don't order chillie don't like it hot so why do some places try to compromise the heat?  :Smile: 

I will try it thanks!

----------


## connieb19

> Great! There is nowt worse than ordering a chillie to find it's not hot. Those that order chillie want it hot, those that don't order chillie don't like it hot so why do some places try to compromise the heat? 
> 
> I will try it thanks!


Why is chillie on hardly any menus up here?  I don't think i've seen it anywhere.  I might just have to take a trip to Berriedale one of these days!! :Smile:

----------


## golach

> Great! There is nowt worse than ordering a chillie to find it's not hot. Those that order chillie want it hot, those that don't order chillie don't like it hot so why do some places try to compromise the heat? 
> 
> I will try it thanks!


Rheghead, if you like hot chilli and are ever in Dundee try the Phoenix Bar in the Nethergate, when ordering the staff will ask you if you have tried it before to warn you that their Chilli is not quote "Red Mince" and beleive me it is the hottest I have ever tasted

----------


## rfr10

Staff are very polite aswell.

----------


## krieve

I  have been to the cafe at berridale it very good and friendly staff.

----------


## jings00

aye i have to agree, nice folk who are runnin it and the scoff is decent, decent prices too.

----------


## Karaoke Queen

Yep decent food at decent prices.  The coffee is awful though.  Some kind of cheap nasty instant stuff!

----------


## watman

My wife and I were in Berriedale cafe about a year ago and it was awful! We ordered homemade tomato soup and when it arrived it was obviously tinned soup. The cafe was freezing we had to ask for the heating to be put on and the place was very dingy looking and was full of things for sale that looked like they had just raided some old wifies attic. We certainly wont be going back in unless the place has had a dramatic turnaround since.

----------


## sjr014

It is new folk that have it now!

----------


## paris

Used to be the family from Andys cafe in lybster( the cross) who owned it but i think they moved on , i may be wrong.

----------


## cuddlepop

We went in for coffee last month ,coffee was like dish water.Staff were sitting round one of the tables,place was empty.We wont go back, the place just didn't feel right ::

----------


## Razz

They serve a good Chilli at the Croft in Melvich

----------

